# Taken Anadin Extra by mistake & 14w pregnant



## hurshy (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 14w pregnant & during the night I had such a bad headache I took some pain killers. I thought I was taking paracetamol but I took 2 anadin extra...I'm so upset & cross with myself, is there anything I can do to get it through my system quicker, have I harmed our baby?

Thank you for your advise.

H x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

One dose is very unlikely to have caused any problems. Usually it is advised to avoid aspirin in the last few weeks of pregnancy.
Many people take a small dose of aspirin as part of their fertility treatment.

Here is what the license information for the product says regarding the aspirin component.

''There is clinical and epidemiological evidence of safety of aspirin in pregnancy, but it may prolong labour and contribute to maternal and neonatal bleeding, and so should not be used in late pregnancy''

The paracetamol is safe as far as we currently know.

The caffeine content is no more than a cup of coffee.

Stop worrying. I know it is easy to say. If still concerned speak to your own doctor.

In terms of elimination the half life for a small dose is quick, so it is probably all out of your system by now anyway.


----------



## hurshy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

H x


----------

